# Colored cocoa butter



## pastrysmc (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone who works with chocolate regularly can help me out. I've been wanting to work with some colored cocoa butter for bonbons and decorations lately, but bottled colored cocoa butter is very expensive. I thought I'd be thrifty and try to make my own with raw cocoa butter, titanium dioxide, and coloring, but it hasn't been going very well. Has anyone done this before who can offer some advice or a specific formula, or should I just forget it and pay for the good stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

PastrySMC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone who works with chocolate regularly can help me out. I've been wanting to work with some colored cocoa butter for bonbons and decorations lately, but bottled colored cocoa butter is very expensive. I thought I'd be thrifty and try to make my own with raw cocoa butter, titanium dioxide, and coloring, but it hasn't been going very well. Has anyone done this before who can offer some advice or a specific formula, or should I just forget it and pay for the good stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


I've done a little bit of coloring my own, but it never has the depth of color that the pre-made has. It usually ends up more like a color wash than a solid color. I didn't add the titanium dioxide though. 
I use the colors from Chef Rubber, and while they may seem expensive, they last a long time.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You have to mix the powder into warm cocoa butter, let it solidify, then warm up again. You can control the "vibrancy" by adding more colour.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

When you say it hasnt been going very well, what exactly is happening? And like foodpump said, add more of your powdered color to increase vibrancy. To get really bright solid colors, you'd normally add color to a white base, meaning coloring the cocoa butter with titanium dioxide then adding whatever colors you want. Otherwise the colors probably wont pop like you want them to. One note about the titanium dioxide, make sure its food grade. Theres plenty of plaves to purchase titanium dioxide, but not all of it is food grade. I err on the safe side and get the chef rubber white cocoa butter and use that for my bright white or if I want to mix another color. You dont need to have a white base, but making your own colors just takes alot of messing around, theres a number of different effects you can make, including with food grade luster dusts. But from you post, I just wanted to mention that not all titanium dioxide is food grade, you want to be careful what you give to other people.


----------

